# [Premiere] Bild-in-Bild-Technik realisierbar?



## Yoshua (19. Dezember 2002)

*Seite aufsplitten in mehrere Fenster ??????*

Hi,
eine Frage, ich will in Premiere die Seite so aufsplitten,dass hinterher einzelne Fenster auf der Seite erscheinen und darunter der original Clip weiterläuft !!! Kann man das verstehen ??????

..geht das auch in Premiere oder nur mit After Effects ????


----------



## goela (19. Dezember 2002)

> einzelne Fenster


Wie soll man dies verstehen? Sind diese "Fenster" nur Bilder oder Szenen?

Egal was es sind, Du kannst in Premiere mit Bewegung Bilder oder Szenen verkleinern und auf dem Schirm plazieren. Dies ist kein Problem.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Dezember 2002)

Sagen wir mal so, es geht in Premiere, nur ist es viel einfacher und effizienter es in AE zu machen, wenn man es im Grundaufbau beherscht.


----------



## konkurrenz (27. Juni 2003)

*Premiere PiP*

Es geht auch im Premiere relativ einfach, wenn Du den Pic-Clip in der Videospur 2 oder 3 ablegst, als Transparenz die Alpha-Matte verwendest und über den Clip den Transform-Filter anwendest. Dort kannst Du bequem die Größe und Position einstellen. Den anderen Clip in die Spur 1 legen und schon sollte es funktionieren. - Kannst auch bei http://www.WrigleyVideo.com nachschauen da gibts tolle videotuts zum Thema.


----------



## Bypass41 (28. Juni 2003)

Hi,

klar geht sowas auch AFX. Aber Hat er es ? Er hat Premiere. Und für Premiere ist es, s.o., eine leichtigkeit. Für solche Dinge braucht man kein AFX.

Gruß


----------

